# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Robot Avatar, Philip Cornforth

## Airicist

youtube.com/MrPhilCornforth

----------


## Airicist

Robot Avatar

Published on Jun 12, 2014




> This is my Robot Avatar, by wearing an Oculus Rift HMD, the robots head movement tracks yours, you see out of the robots eyes (full stereoscopic vision), you speak through the robots mouth and you hear through the robots ears. You become the robot ! This all IP system allows fully remote operation.

----------


## Airicist

Fully Immersive Remote Experience (FIRE) #2

Published on Aug 8, 2015




> How to go places you never thought possible. This is an evolution of my original Robot Avatar.

----------

